# ih 756 will not go into high range



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

hello was using 756 and to my surprise it will not go into high range from a standing start I was headed out down the road and after it got rolling was able to shift up . after doing field job same again and no luck at all when using in yard. as long as I have had this tractor it has not been a great shifter compared to a lower houred 766 here .a broken knuckle piece in the linkage was replaced this spring . has anyone had any experience with a problem such as this ? any input welcome thanks ks


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

when you are in a position where it won't shift to high , with clutch still in , try pulling t/a back ,prior to shifting to high .


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like a linkage problem. My top suspect would be a pin backed out somewhere that is hitting something else and limiting travel.


----------

